# Goat and Oval Peak - Video Trip Report



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

Video compilation of a trip from August 2012. 
[youtube:qnzzcu5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0AsZxAcgpM[/youtube:qnzzcu5c]

Todd

(edited by admin)


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

I love the video. I think videos like this that clearly have 'pack goat' or 'goats' is a great way to spread the idea of pack goats. Anyone interested would check youtube as they do research.

You have some handsome goats, too. I'm impressed by the scenery-- I didnt think there were mountains that impressive near the coast. And a beautiful day too. I cant wait for this winter to end.

I assume you're using a phone camera? I only have a trac-fone, but I've got an 'action cam' I got for $160 +40 for the huge memory card. I attach it to my roll bar on my race car to record as I drive. It's essentially like a go-pro but cheaper and better. One nice feature is that it takes the standard camera tripod threads. I can put a stud in a goat saddle and mount the camera for a 'goats eye view' video. It has 2 hours run-time per battery so it might come up with some interesting stuff. I guess I should figure out my SLR's video mode and start taking more video instead of just pictures. We need more video ;o)


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

What fun! I was surprised you came across rocks that you thought were too treacherous for the goats to climb, though. I haven't found a boulder field yet that Cuzco didn't look at us clumsy humans and shake his head in shame at our rock climbing ineptitude. It's only in the last year that he's gotten to the age where he'll wait at the bottom if he thinks a climb will take effort. The only thing I don't like about climbing up a steep boulder field is that if Cuzco is uphill of me, I worry that he'll kick rocks down on my head. He's done that before, so we started making him go behind (very impatiently, I might add) when the rocks are loose and on a steep slope. And he has to stay in front when we come back down for the same reasons. I'd rather kick rocks down on my goat than to have him kick rocks down on me. For one thing, he has a much easier time scooting out of the way, and if one hits him in the head he likely won't even notice.


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

Thank you for sharing the video. We spent 6 months living on the Chewuch River and working out of Winthrop. That was before goats and before kids and we hiked a lot in the area. My husband still goes to Upper Eagle Lake a lot and I'm looking forward to my (human) kids being a little older so we can go hike up in that area.

Tonia


----------



## Dwite Sharp (Jun 2, 2012)

Todd,
Thank you so much for sharing this Great Video with the world ! To help the cause of Goat Packing we need to see lots more videos like this one. Good Public Relations is desperately needed to promote the Packgoat cause. We must be seen regularly in the media, in a good light, to make a slow change for the betterment of Goat Packing. Todd and all others please make lots more of these and post them on U-Tube.
I to agree with Nanno, goats are the most sure footed creatures on the planet and aren't even challenged by a boulder field a human can traverse. Mine have gone places (fully packed up) I would have needed a helicopter to get to. Watching Jim with that pack was making my back and knee's hurt (I'm old), Jim needs a goat so my back and knees stop hurting.
Great video, you took me to places I will probably never get to see in person, Thanks so much !
Happy Trails, Dwite


----------



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the positive feedback. I love hiking with the goats, Summits On The Air ham radio and making videos. All relatively new hobbies for me within the last few years. 

It's hard to describe that boulder field. To start, we were climbing about a 40 degree slope. The boulders were about half to one third the size of a small car, separated with deep crevasses between them. The biggest issue was that the top surfaces of them were at all kinds of opposing angles. The goats are young and my main goal was to make sure they had a positive experience. They started to get nervous and call out to me, not like them. Could they have made it? Probably, but a after having to downclimb a few times and guide them around an impassible area, I decided to turn back. If we had a slip and fall, I would have had no way to rescue them so I decided to play it safe.

Many of these NW Washington summits can get a bit technical at the top. Jim and I need to find a third person that's willing to stay in base camp and babysit the goats while I do my radio thing from the summit.

Stay tuned for more videos this fall.

-Todd


----------



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

> I assume you're using a phone camera?


No, for video I'm using a Panasonic HD digital video camera HDC-SDX1, fits in the palm of my hand. I also carry a separate digital camera. Between video camera, still camera, squirt bottle, knife, pistol and dog dazer... it's a challenge keeping my pants up!!

For video editing I use Corel Video Studio Pro, tried Sony but it was too complicated.

Todd


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

great video. Your brown goat looks just like my Rafi.


----------

